
JSON to Protobuf? - albertlie
Are there any libraries available for converting json data to protobuf message format?
======
mleonard
[https://godoc.org/github.com/golang/protobuf/jsonpb](https://godoc.org/github.com/golang/protobuf/jsonpb)

